# seed supplier help



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

I recently moved into a new house, have a 300 sq ft front lawn that is bermuda, (not sure the type). This side gets full sun. All I know about the grass is, sod installed in 2017 on new construction. I recently did trench work to fix drainage issues and now have bare areas. I was thinking of waiting for spring and push the bermuda hard with fert to fill in the bare spots. But now I think I could use this opportunity to introduce new cultivars into the existing lawn. Since it is only 300 sq ft where is the nicest blend of seed I could buy in small quantity? 
-I'm currently looking at Seed Super Store "SS2000 blend", which contains, Arden 15, Yukon, Monaco. 
Any other/ better options?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

For that small of an area I would either let what you have spread into the bare areas or find a local sod farm and see if you can pick up half a pallet or just buy what you need to get the area covered. A pallet of sod will cover 450-500 sq/ft and should only cost you $100-$200.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

I thought about that, the issue then would be mis matching grass, where as if I over seed the turf will be more uniform. This growing season I am going for the nicest lawn on the block.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bingbango said:


> I thought about that, the issue then would be mis matching grass, where as if I over seed the turf will be more uniform. This growing season I am going for the nicest lawn on the block.


I know this isn't what you want to hear, but if uniformity and having the nicest lawn on the block this growing season are your goals, the only option I would consider is killing off what you have and laying sod. As MQ mentioned, we're talking about less than a pallet of sod to cover that area. You'll end up with better bermuda and will have a better looking lawn in weeks, not months.

Performance-wise, even the best seeded Bermuda is going to be middle of the pack when compared to sodded varieties. It takes more time to establish Bermuda from seed, and you're never going to get uniformity with a blend of seeded Bermuda. Blending seed is more of a cool season grass thing. Blending different cultivars of Bermuda is not desirable.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

+1 on the sod route. To echo the others, with that size space you really aren't going to break the bank getting the best Bermuda money can buy and you have a chance to do a total reset as far as any grading issues and topsoil composition which will go a long way towards the longevity of maintaining the best lawn on the block for more than just one growing season.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Bingbango if you do decide to seed I would kill what you have and stick with one cultivar. I would use this document as a guide:

https://horticulture.uark.edu/_resources/pdf/turf/extension-pubs/establishing-seeded-bermudagrass-on-lawns-golf-courses-or-athletic-fields-mp477.pdf


----------

